# Long Term Rental in Spain



## fishface747 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Im looking at long term rentals in or around Nerja, can anyone give me any advice? I am also looking to take a 2 week 50+ spanish course ( for the over 50's!) with accommodation in Nerja for 2 weeks. Has anyone ever done this and/ or is this a good idea? Thoughts please......


----------



## jackylee (Jan 27, 2015)

fishface747 said:


> Hi Im looking at long term rentals in or around Nerja, can anyone give me any advice? I am also looking to take a 2 week 50+ spanish course ( for the over 50's!) with accommodation in Nerja for 2 weeks. Has anyone ever done this and/ or is this a good idea? Thoughts please......


I have not actually gotten a rental yet from here, but I like the way the website is set up and it is very friendly to use with very little lagtime.

kyero.com

is for Spain only and gives you option to choose the area.

Let me know how it goes. I'm looking to relocate to Spain con mi familia.


----------

